
Obama Describes the Trans-Pacific Partnership - nichochar
https://medium.com/the-trans-pacific-partnership/here-s-the-deal-the-text-of-the-trans-pacific-partnership-103adc324500
======
yarp_001011
We certainly need to initiate leadership in trade in the Asia Pacific region
before China writes the rules of the road. If the last 7 years are any
indication China's rulebook our inaction will result in them owning everything
within a 1000 mile radius of their coastline and using dirty extraction and
dirty construction to turn Vietnam, Indonesia and others into pollution
leading concrete jungles similar to Beijing. Question is whether the measures
to protect American manufacturing in key growth industries are enough to
offset free labor, and whether they are truly market-based and therefore
sustainable. I'll enjoy reviewing

